# Advise needed on how to move to the USA



## mikedownes (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi people,

I have just finished University where I studied Product Design. Ever since I was a kid I have wanted to live in the USA, so now that Im done with uni I need to get my arse in gear. 

Can anyone give me some advise on what I should do to make this happen? I know I can apply for the new j1 visa but that requires me to work as an intern for 1 year and after that I will have to come home to Ireland. Im looking for something more permanent, I really want to make the USA my home.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mikedownes said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have just finished University where I studied Product Design. Ever since I was a kid I have wanted to live in the USA, so now that Im done with uni I need to get my arse in gear.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on what I should do to make this happen? I know I can apply for the new j1 visa but that requires me to work as an intern for 1 year and after that I will have to come home to Ireland. Im looking for something more permanent, I really want to make the USA my home.


Start with the J and see how far you can run with that. Network like crazy while you're here looking for an H1b sponsorship when your J ends.

Don't forget to enter the Diversity Visa Lottery this coming fall.


----------



## Nelzon (Aug 3, 2009)

mikedownes said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have just finished University where I studied Product Design. Ever since I was a kid I have wanted to live in the USA, so now that Im done with uni I need to get my arse in gear.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise on what I should do to make this happen? I know I can apply for the new j1 visa but that requires me to work as an intern for 1 year and after that I will have to come home to Ireland. Im looking for something more permanent, I really want to make the USA my home.


Have you thought about doing some form of postgrad corse at a US school?


----------

